# Rabbit hare jigs!



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

Anyone making rabbit hair/hide jigs. I'm looking for a specific kind, go to ebay and type in "rabbit hair jigs". This guy only makes them in larger sizes, I want them downsized for crappie.


----------



## markfish (Nov 22, 2007)

im in the process of building some of my custom jig with muskrat fur to see how it works out,time will tell,did one so far and its a little tought to wrap it so im wetting the skin side to sofen it then rap it 1st one looks pretty kool


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

Let me know how they turn out. I've started experimenting with different things and testing them out in my aquarium to see how it reacts in the water, real fur seems to come alive...I haven't tried any of the synthetics yet but some say it does not move as well.....(??)


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

You may want to look into "bear hair jigs".

http://www.landbigfish.com/showcase.cfm?PID=5146


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

TClark said:


> You may want to look into "bear hair jigs".
> 
> http://www.landbigfish.com/showcase.cfm?PID=5146


Thanks Terry, 
The ones I'm wanting are like the old time SM jigs, they had 2 strips of hide...(hair attached) that were "tied" on the jig as trailers and another piece was tied as the body....I can't post the ebay picture for some reason, but that guy sells BIG ones only. 
I had another place that made them but now their website is gone wildhairbaits.com.....so I'm still looking.


----------



## papaperch (Apr 12, 2004)

The only kind I seen on Ebay were leech jigs. The above is one type of rabbit hair jigs that I tie.


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

papaperch said:


> The only kind I seen on Ebay were leech jigs. The above is one type of rabbit hair jigs that I tie.


Yeah, that's the ones, but I need 1/16 oz if possible. You can line the inside hide with scent jells.

I like the one's you tie also, if you sell please PM me.
Thanks, Brent


----------

